

Show HN: Create printable guides to your favorite places (3-day Rails hack) - runemadsen
http://www.pagepope.com

======
runemadsen
I just finished my 3-day hack project called Page Pope. I was tired of not
being able to create simple guides to my favorite places for my family and
friends visiting NYC. All guides on Page Pope are public, shareable and each
guide will fit on a single printed A4 page. Let me know what you think.

~~~
Udo
I kind of like the idea, but the site doesn't give first-time visitors a good
impression of how it works (before signing up). Maybe a screenshot or
something could go a long way here.

~~~
runemadsen
Thanks. I definitely have to work some more on the splash page.

